# Let's Encrypt port missing



## mahescho (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,

I've found and want to use: https://wiki.freebsd.org/BernardSpil/LetsEncrypt but neither in pkg finds it nor I can find it in ports on FreeBSD 11. How can I install this script or how can I use Let's Encrypt fully automated?

TIA
Matthias


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 6, 2016)

mahescho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've found and want to use: https://wiki.freebsd.org/BernardSpil/LetsEncrypt but neither in pkg finds it nor I can find it in ports on FreeBSD 11. How can I install this script or how can I use Let's Encrypt fully automated?
> 
> ...


The port has been moved to security/acme-client.


----------



## mahescho (Nov 6, 2016)

thanks, it seems that there is no package "acme-client", why?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 6, 2016)

mahescho said:


> thanks, it seems that there is no package "acme-client", why?


It requires LibreSSL and packages are built against OpenSSL by default. LibreSSL and OpenSSL from ports cannot be installed along side each other.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 6, 2016)

mahescho said:


> thanks, it seems that there is no package "acme-client", why?



The port relies on LIbreSSL, while by default the ports system builds all ports against OpenSSL. From the Makefile:


```
.if empty(SSL_DEFAULT:M*libressl*)
IGNORE= needs LibreSSL to build. set DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=libressl \
        and rebuild all ports that depend on openssl
.endif
```


----------



## obsigna (Nov 6, 2016)

Since the first party Let's Encrypt client, i.e. the one recommended by Let's Encrypt, is in the ports and a package exist as well, I suggest to use this one. I use it without any problems, and with a  little bit of scripting it can be automated by the way of a cron job.

See: security/py-certbot


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 6, 2016)

You may also find security/dehydrated useful.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 6, 2016)

What obsigna said. Here is the excellent web site for certbot including support for FreeBSD.


----------



## Ofloo (Nov 20, 2016)

why fix what wasn't broken, oh well..


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 20, 2016)

It's not a fix. It's an easier user interface.


----------



## bsd_gkn (Apr 23, 2017)

ondra_knezour said:


> You may also find security/dehydrated useful.



I used it today. it works successfully.
Thanks.


----------

